# Wind anxiety



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Sounds like my Cody who was afraid of wind until the day he passed. I would just have to sleep downstairs with him at night. He also was not afraid of the wind if he was outside. I believe it was the howling noises he could hear but we couldn't.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

This is a fear my Liberty has picked up in the last year...She was pacing and panting last night. The only thing that has helped her is to be placed in a covered crate...it seems to stop her from escalating....as she can not pace around and get more and more worked up.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Your relationship is still somewhat new, you may just need more time. She is about the same age Erin was when I got her, Erin was afraid of life. Somethings she got over, some she never did. I think you did everything right, maybe next time, give the Benadryl sooner. You might also want to try Rescue Remedy, it can take the edge off too. If it doesn't work on her, you can just drink the bottle yourself. Just kidding, although lots of people do use it on themselves. I know you don't want to reward with food, but if you have a high value treat to distract with, that might work. Bully sticks were good here, maybe a peanut butter filled Kong ??? I am suspecting it is the high pitched noise of the wind, maybe you can't even really hear it, that is bothering her. Right now Jordan isn't doing well with the sounds the high winds make in the trees. I am sure you will work out something. Do you have a crate for her?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

LibertyME said:


> This is a fear my Liberty has picked up in the last year...She was pacing and panting last night. The only thing that has helped her is to be placed in a covered crate...it seems to stop her from escalating....as she can not pace around and get more and more worked up.


Sorry Libi has picked that up  The crate thing would horribly backfire with Fiona though, but thanks for your insight, they are all so different


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Spencer,was affarid of wind, he just did not understand why, there was that sound,it was the only thing he was affarid of, bless his heart, miss him so.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Your relationship is still somewhat new, you may just need more time. She is about the same age Erin was when I got her, Erin was afraid of life. Somethings she got over, some she never did. I think you did everything right, maybe next time, give the Benadryl sooner. You might also want to try Rescue Remedy, it can take the edge off too. If it doesn't work on her, you can just drink the bottle yourself. Just kidding, although lots of people do use it on themselves. I know you don't want to reward with food, but if you have a high value treat to distract with, that might work. Bully sticks were good here, maybe a peanut butter filled Kong ??? I am suspecting it is the high pitched noise of the wind, maybe you can't even really hear it, that is bothering her. Right now Jordan isn't doing well with the sounds the high winds make in the trees. I am sure you will work out something. Do you have a crate for her?


The crate days are over for Fiona. Had to do that after her surgery when I first got her and she hated it. No wonder why after spending every night for almost 8yrs of her life at night in one. Nice to see her stretch out at night  I think something happened in her past that time won't fix?

Granted I am deaf in one ear, but this was something I could hear. It was really whipping outside, very loud. It must be a particular sound/tone. A propane truck delivery yesterday didn't faze her. When the airliners bank for a turn overhead she doesn't care.

The wind sounds on the web don't freak her out either. I do have a nice sound system. I remember fondly playing the chain by Fleetwood Mac and when Tucker heard it he thought someone was at the door, woof woof! Sometimes it still gets me, not that song, but other stuff.

I am so impressed with her, really. She would not even walk by the scary refrigerator when I got her. Those curtains on the windows were a fright too. I'm just frustrated. she seemed to be doing well with this wind thing.

She is currently sitting quietly behind my computer chair staring at the wall, probably thinking the boogieman is on the other side, sigh. Time for a walk 

Thinking of stopping by the pet place for some of that rescue/anxiety stuff. I just hate to drug her though.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Forgot to mention I did open the window that night and she was right there to look outside at the darkness with me, no fear then.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

The wind really blew last night here,also.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The wind is still howling here - she might be reacting to all the things that whip around in winds like these.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Bach Rescue Remedy - Natural Stress Reliever* is made from Dr. Bach's most famous Flower Essence formula, Rescue Remedy is one of the world's best known natural stress relief remedies. Made from five of the Doctor's original 38 flower essences: Cherry Plum, Clematis, Impatients, Rock Rose and Star of Bethlehem. Help your pet relax, buy Rescue Remedy today.
It's not a drug


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

The land we are on, is almost always windy, and it is windy today, mix of sun,and dark cloudes, we live on the water, so plenty of wind.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So sorry about Fiona, I have had so many problems with 3 of my goldens, from wind, thunder and sometimes for no known reason on a perfect day they would freak out.
I tried the Bach Rescue Remedy, but it didn't work for my kids. 
I have a new thunder-shirt and you can have it. I bought it for Frankie and it arrived two day before we let him go. Just PM me your address if you are interested. It is worth a try. 
Hugs for Miss Fiona!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

A thundershirt may help calm her down. I have no experience with one, but I know it has worked for some.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Trying to post again, keep getting a database error?

Back from our 2 mile walk and met up with 5 other dogs. Only the humans were complaining about the wind  it did make the 40° feel a tad nippy.

I did stop at our local pet store. They do not carry the Bach flower essence brand but did have the Pet essence flower brand so I picked up a bottle to have on hand.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

That is so nice of you to offer. I don't know what to say. 

My friend got a thundershirt for his flatcoat that didn't work. I will ask him first if he thinks it will fit my 60lb Fiona. His dog is 90lb+ 



Bob Dylan said:


> So sorry about Fiona, I have had so many problems with 3 of my goldens, from wind, thunder and sometimes for no known reason on a perfect day they would freak out.
> I tried the Bach Rescue Remedy, but it didn't work for my kids.
> I have a new thunder-shirt and you can have it. I bought it for Frankie and it arrived two day before we let him go. Just PM me your address if you are interested. It is worth a try.
> Hugs for Miss Fiona!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Yup, that was some kind of howling wind last night. Izzy doesn't seem to be bothered by it in the house but outside when she sees something blowing, she does bark at whatever it is.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That's nice to send the thundershirt along! In the interim, if it's still windy, can you try to give the Benadryl a little earlier, plus dress her in a tight tshirt and pull it up and tie it on her back so it's tight? That might work, though a thundershirt would be better. We discovered the tshirt trick for thunderstorms when Barkley had his cancer and we were putting Tshirts on him to prevent excessive scratching.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

jweisman54 said:


> Yup, that was some kind of howling wind last night. Izzy doesn't seem to be bothered by it in the house but outside when she sees something blowing, she does bark at whatever it is.


Thanks, that wind was something. Not as bad as last year on this day when a tree crushed the roof of my van and blew out the window. Had to get a boom truck to lift it off. It has been fixed and I still drive it. Just over a 100,000 miles and no rot for a 26yr old truck. It's still a baby, barely broken in for a 318 V8.











I took Fiona home in this rig when I got her. Guess what, a windy day. I was going 40mph down the road (45mph limit) when a rotted tree branch fell and bounced off the roof. Looked in my rear view mirror to see a pile of mulch. I didn't stop, never wavered. Good old American steel, zero damage. Would have messed up one of today's cars. Fiona seemed unfazed by the loud noise.

Yes, off topic but it is my thread : back to windy scary stuff.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> That's nice to send the thundershirt along! In the interim, if it's still windy, can you try to give the Benadryl a little earlier, plus dress her in a tight tshirt and pull it up and tie it on her back so it's tight? That might work, though a thundershirt would be better. We discovered the tshirt trick for thunderstorms when Barkley had his cancer and we were putting Tshirts on him to prevent excessive scratching.


Wouldn't the t-shirt have to like a child size? tiny and snug to begin with?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

No advise here Steve as my Gunner doesn't seem to be afraid of anything...yet (knock on wood). Sounds like a lot of good suggestions. Hugs for you and Ms. Fiona...


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

That sounds exactly like Desi during a thunderstorm. The thundershirt is helping a lot, but the melatonin I give her is like magic. Doesn't make her sleepy, just takes the edge of the nervousness. She weighs 67 pounds and gets 2 3mg tablets. Take about 20 minutes to kick in and then the panting and pacing ease up. My vet approved it after I read about it on a rescue's website.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> Wouldn't the t-shirt have to like a child size? tiny and snug to begin with?


We started out with my old T-shirts (S). That's why we used the rubber band at the top. Eventually we went with the child's sizes. Barkley was a tiny tiny dog so we used a boys size 5. We got it at the grocery store at first in the baby section, then went to Target and sprung for a Hanes 5-pack so we could change them frequently.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

June was kind enough to send along Frankie's Thundershirt. It works!!! 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...n-discussion/108076-big-thanks-bob-dylan.html

If anyone has a wind phobic dog and would like to know the wind forecast, I found a site for that. It is quite detailed.

Windfinder - Wind forecast maps

This is short range for North America.

Windfinder - Wind forecast maps / Superforecast maps overview for North America

You can click on the red dots for detailed info.
_____________________

I found in Fiona's case It is mostly the southerly winds over 20-25mph with higher gusts that spook her while indoors. Now I'm prepared 

The night before I originally posted this thread, the winds were a constant 85mph at 2,000 ft. Downdrafts caused gusts to 50 mph here. If I had perfect hearing I might have been scared too! It was loud enough with only one good ear. Poor little Fiona.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybe you need a Thundershirt too : One with a big "S" across the front... you know for "Steve"


----------

